# CCTV dvr. Net Suveillance



## carlospassow (May 24, 2013)

Hey Guys; 
I have a dilema and a problem that I am very frustrating trying to resolve.

Ive just bought a dvr 8 cameras.



I basically set up everything like this

Att router to bridge - apple router to dhcp ppoe log in to att. 

then I add another apple router to expand the wireless as well connected to the cat5 to the cameras netwrok port so it stream back to main router.

Open the port 88 for the port forwarding and kaboom everything working flawlessly, port open you can log in in the cameras with the ip address and so far.

If i log on inside my network i can see the cameras fine.

Once I log on the outside network so I can view it from far away it opens the page open the square for each camera but it jsut thinks and i cannot see the picture( cameras image) it stays on quicktime loading screen for EVER.

I need help.


is my internet band enought ?
maybe because I am streaming it wirelessly not plugged fisicaly on the main router is not sending enought speed?


Well basically I had a 4 channel dvr and it worked flawlessly oNline and offline.


Si now I say what gives..... i change many times the setting for quif D1, dif.... still no luck.


Help will be awesome! thanks


----------



## carlospassow (May 24, 2013)

sorry for the spelling there.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Your post has been edited for language. Please be more careful in the future as this is a family friendly site.

I've also moved this to the Do It Yourself (Not Computer-Related) forum as it's got nothing to do with Tech-Related News.


----------

